# wilcox or ely



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

wilcox or ely what one would you keep if you had to chouse one


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wilcox, better low post game.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Wilcos does NOT have a better low post game.

Ely averaged 23 points, almost all coming down on the block. Wilcox averaged like 12. Wilcox's offensive game is very raw.

And Baylor said that Ely had the best back to the basket, post game in the draft. 

I would keep Ely. Wilcox has more potential, but Ely is the better player NOW, and he has the ability to play the 4 and 5 positions.

Ely has more value to the Clippers and he's the draft pick Im keeping if I had to pick.

Thats good because Wilcox has more trade value.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I think right now Melvin Ely is the slightly better player, but Wilcox is younger and i think has alot more potential left in him. I think the Clipps would be best off trading Wilcox and trying to get a point guard. Then you have Elton Brand and Melvin Ely still at the PF position.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Ely because he can play both and can back up/or start next year


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Ely because he is more versitle, and more polished. Also Wilcox will get more trade value when the Clips package him with Maggette and whatever else for a point guard.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with RD and Basketball_Jesus. Wilcox, in all likelihood, will end up being the better player. He's got more trade value now, especially to a team that is looking to be in the mix for LeBron James next year; a team that really doesn't have a chance. Ely can help the Clippers now, and that's what they need; help now. 

Is Ely really 24? If he is, then he shouldn't have a real rookie learning curve to speak of, and can step in day one and contribute on the same level throughout the season.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*i would*

take ely cause of his experince and low post moves


----------



## Drop_Step (Jul 8, 2002)

*Ely*

Wilcox is light and a long term project the Clips have no time or place for. They should've grabbed Butler at 8 and moved Corey out anywhere.

They're gonna regret that very soon.

Ely has the bulk to play back up 5 as well as 4. Melvin stays, Wilcox has to go...soon.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ely*



> Originally posted by *Drop_Step *
> Wilcox is light and a long term project the Clips have no time or place for. They should've grabbed Butler at 8 and moved Corey out anywhere.
> 
> They're gonna regret that very soon.


LoL, they'll regret taking a PF, when they had no backup PF.

And they should have taken a SF, when they already have a crapload of guys that can play the position. Miles and Odom obviously have star ability and Butler would NEVER take time away from them. Q is better than Butler. Then as a freakin 4th SF, you might as well have the specialist in Pike, and even as a 5th SF, Tremaine Fowlkes. 

There is absolutely no need for Butler. He would have sat the bench and never gotten off of it. He filled no need whatsoever. Wilcox did.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Ely because he has a better all-around game, IMO.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I would keep Ely and trade Wilcox. Wilcox will be better in the future but the Clippers already have a lot of players like that. Ely can play C or PF which will help the clips. The clippers have Brand so I think they should trade Wilcox and Q/Odom/Maggette or Miles for a good PG (Davis, Miller).


----------

